# Whats in my gearbag?



## bieniek

Holidays are sooon over, time to TLC the lot and make it ready for rest of the year.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I see the picture now.

What I don't see are your descriptions of all the items and what they're used for!


----------



## bieniek

Smaller is a "service box". It was thought to give me easy access to all of the knives during shift. I wanted the box to be as flat as possible.
Wood is finished with linseed oil.
Inside brown alcantara.
50x22x10cm 


























The bigger is sacred treasures box - just for single bevels. 
Finish lacquered with amber varnish. The handle and fasteners are not the finest, but could find anything better. 
Iside golden alcantara. 
60x17x13cm. 






































The number of blades these can accomodate is strictly defined [and thought of], and when they become full, theres no more knives I will need nor buy.


----------



## Seth

bieniek said:


> ... and when they become full, theres no more knives I will need nor buy.



Sometimes you guys say the silliest things!


----------



## Rottman

You will just built larger boxes....


----------



## bieniek

Mhm. 

I just sold three single bevels, and my old trusty hiromoto, to make space. 

I know what im sayin


----------



## Jim

Nice job on the woodwork.


----------



## John Loftis

Very nice. I've only made a small box once in my woodworking career, and never a knife box. So I mean absolutely no offense by this. But are you concerned about the fact that there's no way to allow for wood movement with changes in temperature and humidity? You've got a wide, solid top joined directly to the box sides, with opposing grain orientations. Taking that box in and out of a hot, steamy kitchen (especially in Norway, where it gets very cold) will exacerbate wood movement, I would think. And if that happens, there's nowhere for the wood to go, which could force a split in the box top or bottom or a split at the dovetails.


----------



## EdipisReks

those are really nice.


----------



## schanop

LOL, you can always keep one spot open ...


----------



## brainsausage

bieniek said:


> Mhm.
> 
> I just sold three single bevels, and my old trusty hiromoto, to make space.
> 
> I know what im sayin



Did you make this before or after Mr. Ino popped up?oke1:


----------



## Pabloz

Hey Eamon....You seeing this???? When is the Burke Bad BoyZ Blade Box coming out???? (How's that for a homeopropheron???)


----------



## bieniek

Hehe, as I said, just sold hiromoto  It was very fast decision. Polished and thinned it a bit more and off it goes!:nunchucks:

But so when Ino arrives, theres going to be a match: Kato vs Shigefusa vs Gesshin. I actually cannot wait to drop some tests and see in that very similar price range, which is the best.  
Or, I know Kato wins, so the question is is Ino good enough to beat shig? :whistling:



John Loftis said:


> Very nice. I've only made a small box once in my woodworking career, and never a knife box. So I mean absolutely no offense by this. But are you concerned about the fact that there's no way to allow for wood movement with changes in temperature and humidity? You've got a wide, solid top joined directly to the box sides, with opposing grain orientations. Taking that box in and out of a hot, steamy kitchen (especially in Norway, where it gets very cold) will exacerbate wood movement, I would think. And if that happens, there's nowhere for the wood to go, which could force a split in the box top or bottom or a split at the dovetails.



Hey cheers for that! I am very aware of the problem, long time I was thinking if the wood was my best shot. At the end of the day my mother is a tailor so I could get badarse custom knife bag, but I just hate knife rolls and bags. 
And so I went for it. Im especially worried for the service box, which is directly in the "steamy kitchen" which actually is soaking wet at times. And yes my worst fear is the joints top and bottom, but in the same time, I got some crazy glue and if the wood breaks, its not on the joint. 
Anyways, as you can see in the quality of the dovetails, it wasnt the best job possible. It was first time I made dovetails, just after reading John Bullars book [fantastic!] and Im in no workshop either. So all in all it was a nice project to accomplish, and if it is a fiasco, maybe I have to get that bag after all!



EdipisReks said:


> those are really nice



cheers



schanop said:


> LOL, you can always keep one spot open ...



Dude if I get that crazy ebay deal again Im going for it


----------



## tk59

Very nice box! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage

I hope the Ino stands up. Never used a Shig, but I really enjoyed the geometry of the Ino. As I stated in my B/S/T post- its not super thin, but not too beefy either. I prolly would've thinned it some if I'd decided to play with her some more, but that could just be due to my Chuka preference. Major box envy btw I usually work out of a hotel pan with what I think I'll need for the day. My Wusthof roll is pretty clunky and a pain to get into on the fly. I wish I could just throw my knives on a wall strip...


----------



## bieniek

Dont worry, I thin everything down  

I too used hotel pan but Im always afraid about the tips on the knives. 

Im not saying it will definitely work out in every kitchen im going to work in in the future, maybe not. But I like order, ya know 

Thanks guys


----------



## chuck239

Bieniek,

Which Ino did you get? I am curious to see if you think it needs thinning... I got to check some out at JKI and the size I was interested in was insanely thin behind the edge.

-Chuck


----------



## mhlee

chuck239 said:


> Bieniek,
> 
> Which Ino did you get? I am curious to see if you think it needs thinning... I got to check some out at JKI and the size I was interested in was insanely thin behind the edge.
> 
> -Chuck



+1

If you get one of the Inos that we saw at the WCG and try to thin it down, you'll be left with carbon steel foil.


----------



## Lucretia

Like your cooking--clean, elegant, and beautiful.


----------



## Salty dog

Nice.


----------



## bieniek

chuck239 said:


> Bieniek,
> 
> Which Ino did you get? I am curious to see if you think it needs thinning... I got to check some out at JKI and the size I was interested in was insanely thin behind the edge.
> 
> -Chuck



I ve got 27cm chef, clad. This is the first Jon was offering, I think, So it might be It was porkier behind edge than what you guys have seen.

And I have to mention, when I got the knife, blades height was 52.5mm, Jon sells it as 52 in height, so there definitely wasnt enough sharpening to eat a mm or two from the blade and leave it too thick in result

So when I started sharpening [and I just recently found out I do less than 10°], the bevels I got were like 2mm in height. I got mental, cause the knife was so dull, It took me an hour with DMT just to set primary bevels. 
Thinnning took me two hours, and I stopped there, but I could do even more. 
Thinned from around 1/3 down as I really like the spine thickness and mid way. 
Added a little more convexity, and now my bevels are less than mm, which is good enough. The knife got back to performing and so far so good. 

Im really enjoying it and thanks to Josh who sold it to me for a discount.

Dont have pics of afterwards yet, plan to write a review and a little performance battle when I get Kato, so I will compare Kato, Shig and Ino

Lucretia, Salty Dogg, thanks guys.

The first two shows the "edge"


----------



## Eamon Burke

Pabloz said:


> Hey Eamon....You seeing this???? When is the Burke Bad BoyZ Blade Box coming out???? (How's that for a homeopropheron???)



LOL no thank you! 

This looks like a really sweet way to store things you really care about. It's the kind of thing that antiques dealers look at and say "Well, the box was not made by anyone of note, but the fact that the owner took the time to make such a carefully planned box just for these kitchen knives tells you they are something really special."


----------



## chinacats

bieniek said:


> But so when Ino arrives, theres going to be a match: Kato vs Shigefusa vs Gesshin. I actually cannot wait to drop some tests and see in that very similar price range, which is the best.
> Or, I know Kato wins, so the question is is Ino good enough to beat shig? :whistling:



OK, I am not sure what a Kato is (my ignorance), but if you think it will beat a Shig and a Ino it must be one bad 'mutha. I can't wait to hear about the showdown, the Ino makes me drool, hope you enjoy! :knife:


----------



## Zwiefel

Pabloz said:


> Hey Eamon....You seeing this???? When is the Burke Bad BoyZ Blade Box coming out???? (How's that for a homeopropheron???)



It's rare I have to get my dictionary out....thank you for that.


----------



## Toriss

thats for sure


----------



## Anton

Just seeing these for the first time; beautiful work worthy of the treasures. 

Would be great to see an update to this collection 




bieniek said:


> Smaller is a "service box". It was thought to give me easy access to all of the knives during shift. I wanted the box to be as flat as possible.
> Wood is finished with linseed oil.
> Inside brown alcantara.
> 50x22x10cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger is sacred treasures box - just for single bevels.
> Finish lacquered with amber varnish. The handle and fasteners are not the finest, but could find anything better.
> Iside golden alcantara.
> 60x17x13cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of blades these can accomodate is strictly defined [and thought of], and when they become full, theres no more knives I will need nor buy.


----------

